# goofy vs regular



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

im regular. what about you guys?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Goofy in more ways then one  













**Could have been original and posted a poll to go with this thread :cheeky4:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Regular

Sidenote: i am amazed at how many goofy snowboarders there are compared to skateboarders, in one day of snowboarding i met more goofy riders then i did in 10 years of skateboarding lol. For once i felt like the one who was riding goofy and everyone else was regular.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

regular

10char


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm regular, but I try to ride switch as much as possible. Just for practice


----------



## fayewolf (Jan 3, 2011)

Goofy

Side note: I'm right handed, I kick with my right foot, I train in martial arts and my dominant kicking foot is right, much stronger. I have a torn ACL that has not been fixed. Case is special though, because unlike most people who hear a poped and it's the most painful incidence ever, I never knew when mine was torn, I have hypermobility syndrome (severe double jointed), maybe thats why, but who knows. I still train in martial arts doing spin kicks or what not with no problem, so I didn't fix it. Snowboarding seems fine, no pain whatsoever. I also ran a few half marathons on those knees without pain. Anyways, I'm GOOFY


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I ride goofy but riding switch is just as easy.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

gooooooofy


----------



## CKilger12 (Feb 14, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> Regular
> 
> Sidenote: i am amazed at how many goofy snowboarders there are compared to skateboarders, in one day of snowboarding i met more goofy riders then i did in 10 years of skateboarding lol. For once i felt like the one who was riding goofy and everyone else was regular.


I feel you on that one...it seems like Goofy skaters are rare well atleast in my parts...all my friends ride goofy snowboards...I am regular....snow and skate


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Goofy.

/10char


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Goofy skateboard, regular snowboard. I used to skateboard as a kid, but nothing like park stuff. I have skateboarded recently and still am goofy. This also is probably the reason why my nollies on a snowboard are easier than ollies.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Regular and I really need to work on going switch more. It kinda freaks me out when I'm fakie.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm regular, wife is goofy (both on and off the board).

My little girl is very odd. Her bindings are set regular, but she rides switch ALL the time. I've tried turning them around, but she cannot skate goofy no matter how much she tries.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Goofy. 

Next door neighbor was goofy on the skateboard and scooter (don't deny it, they were awesome ) so I just copied him. First couple of rental idiots set me up regular and I didn't do so hot. I switched over to goofy and progressed a lot faster. I'm decent on a regular twin now though.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

make a poll here, dude


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Edit: Damn I got beat to it ^


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> make a poll here, dude


Wait you mean to tell me that goofy isnt even goofy?

im goofy on skate and snow.


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> Wait you mean to tell me that goofy isnt even goofy?
> 
> im goofy on skate and snow.


Actually, he is both-footed. See this YouTube - Walt Disney Treasures - Hawaiian Holiday (1937) 7:45 This cartoon is the reason of using a word "goofy" for describing right-footed surfers, then skaters and snowboarders.

But in this frame he has his right foot in front. Just a bad shot, I had taken first picture I found with Google.

PS. I bought a slalom skate last week. Goofy too.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Actually, he is both-footed. See this YouTube - Walt Disney Treasures - Hawaiian Holiday (1937) 7:45 This cartoon is the reason of using a word "goofy" for describing right-footed surfers, then skaters and snowboarders.
> 
> But in this frame he has his right foot in front. Just a bad shot, I had taken first picture I found with Google.
> 
> PS. I bought a slalom skate last week. Goofy too.


In that video he rides regular the whole time, and at 7:45 he is riding regular and doing a Lien grab as per this diagram


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

PanHandler said:


> In that video he rides regular *the whole time*, and at 7:45 he is riding regular and doing a Lien grab as per this diagram


Ehhh.. Please explain this:


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Goofy on skateboard and snowboard. I only notice goofy vs regular on the chairlift and I sort of like watching goofy riders bettter because I can imagine myself doing it more easily.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Ratsch-Bumm said:


> Ehhh.. Please explain this:


its called a glitch in the matrix. Easily explainable.


----------

